# Any good books for the Server+?



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I am thinking about finishing the N+, and then doing the Server+, is there any books that are good for the Server+ exam? Also any videos online that are based off the Server+ 2009 exam? I may end up getting this one first instead of N+, just because this one does not expire and the material is not updated often.


----------



## Rodomantade (Apr 1, 2008)

Server+ material is hard to come by. I took a semester long class in it, but passed up taking the test. I had access to Testout, which was excellent, but unless you have a discount through a school it's too expensive. YouTube has some decent Server+ videos. One thing I would also recommend is to look up the Server+ objectives (Exam Objectives)
and compare them to Professor Messers videos. A lot of CompTIA certs overlap, i.e., A+ has a huge networking section, Net+ has a lot of Security plus overlap regarding authentication, encryption, etc., and Security+ has quite a bit of Net+ in it. Compare the objectives in Server+ to these, and watch his videos.


----------

